# Instant Cake cd-rom mount error + can the image file be used in WinMFS?



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

After being unable to revive my Series 3 (stopped working after 9.4 update) with a new drive that had the original TiVo drive copied to it using WinMFS, I decided to try Instant Cake.

However, I can't get the CD-ROM to mount in Instant Cake. I choose the right command line but I get some error about it trying to access past end of file (not exact wording, sorry, I have the exact error message at home). I have the CD-ROM drive set as Primary Slave per the instructions about Instant Cake.

But I was wondering, can the actual IC image file (named something like 00001 on the disc it seems) be used in WinMFS somehow? It would be a lot easier for me to just do that.

Thanks,
Mike


----------



## flatcurve (Sep 27, 2007)

It's not a WinMFS image, so no, it will not work.


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

flatcurve said:


> It's not a WinMFS image, so no, it will not work.


Any other way to get the image onto the hard disk?

Or any ideas on how to get the drive mounted?  I put in the suggested command line, and use the suggested settings, but it just doesn't work.


----------



## dwit (May 5, 2004)

Sometimes the program can be picky about the hardware it's working with.

Does Instantcake for TiVo Series 3 Work?


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

dwit said:


> Sometimes the program can be picky about the hardware it's working with.
> 
> Does Instantcake for TiVo Series 3 Work?


My PC is fairly new (4 years), I'm not using any sort of adapters, and the CD boots fine, it's just the software that doesn't mount the CD-ROM drive. 

OK, so Instant Cake doesn't work in WinMFS, does it work with any other software besides the Instant Cake CD?


----------



## flatcurve (Sep 27, 2007)

What kind of hardware do you have?


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

flatcurve said:


> What kind of hardware do you have?


This computer:http://xc.aopen.com.tw/aoeb/web/ez482ati.html
with this drive:http://www.videohelp.com/dvdwriters/cyberdrive-cyberhome-dx162d/814


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

Update: I found instructions at mfslive.org on how to copy the InstantCake image to a USB drive, and then mount that and copy it to my TiVo hard drive (bypassing the whole problem with the CD-ROM). I did that, and it worked great! I now have my TiVo up and running again.


----------



## brianatthebeach (May 7, 2002)

Hi,

Im looking everywhere for mfslive link for copying instantcake images to usb. I have not found the link you found yet but can you post the link? I will be searching mfslive site in the meantime. Basically need the process so I can update image from a usb connected drive.

Thanks
Brian


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

It's at the bottom of this page: http://www.mfslive.org/tivofaq.htm



> Can I use Instantcake image with MFSLive CD?
> Yes you can. Copy Instantcake image from the CD to a USB external drive or flash drive. Image is under _IMAGES folder.
> Boot with MFSLive CD, mount the USB drive by
> 
> ...


It took some fiddling with "sda1" and hdc for me to get it working (had to try "hda" etc instead).


----------



## lmnya (Jan 20, 2009)

Interesting workaround...Im looking at all possibilities for an instacake workaround for usb adapters...I was trying this out but could not for the life of me figure out at what poiint did you attempt to mount the usb drive...

the mfslive site states what to do but not when and there full guide as they stated seems to have no mention of further details for this procedure..

Essentially I'm trying to reimage my drive using usb to ide connector on a laptop and figured this was a usable workaround...

I posted here 7049718(no likns, still too new)..where a workaround seems to have worked...

thanks


----------



## ciper (Nov 4, 2004)

MFSLive will let you "reimage my drive using usb to ide connector on a laptop"

The absolute easiest way is to leave the USB adapter disconnected until the CD is fully booted. Then while you are waiting at the prompt plug it in and you will see the hardware detection text appear. Once you see it's device name (probably SDA) then make a directory to mount the drive to and type 
"mount /dev/sda1 _folder you created_"
You probably don't even need to specify the file system type.


----------

